# VR6 Turbo intercooler



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

how hard is it to fit a nicely sized intercooler with 2.5 inch piping behind a stock front bumper. this question is for mk3's. i have a jetta that i am sourcing a turbo setup for and im just trying to get an idea of what other ppl ran in regards to intercooler dimensions.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

also i do kno there will be some necessary cutting so pics of bumper modifications will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

bump it


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

using search button is easier than installing the intercooler.  

tech forums, not a lot of hand holding goes on in here. 

:beer:


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

not expecting any hand holding..just personal experiences...what really is a forum if you cant ask questions? otother tahn a place where everybody meets up to talk s**t!haha. i have searched but im really not getting any dimensions for the intercooler size ppl used. and everyone says the same thing " you have to trim the bumper" i assumed that already just trying to see if someone found a specific size that works better. not trying to just buy it and run into fitment issue's


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

the main dimension you should worry about as far as fitment goes is the dept; then height. The thickest you'd want to go is 2.5" and even then you'll need to move the radiator back to keep you from having to cut the slats. As far as height most people run a 6-8" tall core cause any higher and its really not getting airflow anyway. most important thing is to use a good core (Bell, precision, Garrett) especially in your situation where youre very limited on space:thumbup:


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

move my radiator back? how would i do that? i didnt know it had any adjustrment in the rad support. also i am going to attempt to run A/C. i dont know if your thought i i was deleting it


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Its pretty tight on MK3's but moving the rad back about 2 inches on the passenger side gives a ton more room. I am running a Evo intercooler on mine but no AC and with the rad pushed back like 20V_DUBBIN said. I also am running 2.5" piping. Look for some build threads and see if you can spot something you like. Keeping AC and running a large core will require some fab work.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> ...... Keeping AC and running a large core will require some fab work.


 damn i live in south florida man..i NEEEED A/C


----------

